# New York Must Dos



## terrythomas (May 24, 2008)

I'm off to NY in December for a mates 40th.  

What are your must do / see / places to eat / drink recommendations?  We're there for 4 days and I'd like to make it as special as possible.


----------



## softybabe (May 24, 2008)

first visit?


----------



## terrythomas (May 24, 2008)

softybabe said:


> first visit?



I went 20 years ago so it might as well be!  There will be 4 of us and i'm the only one thats been so will be doing the obvious tick box things (empire state etc) with the others.


----------



## softybabe (May 24, 2008)

i see...depends on what you like doing i suppose...try this

http://www.urban75.org/newyork/index.html


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2008)

Eisenberg's - old time diner next to the Flatiron Building. Irascible old guy serving, he was like Walter Matthau! 
Good snacks.

Also Katz's Deli, more touristy but still worth a trip I'd say. Fantastic pastrami if you like it.


----------



## Detroit City (May 24, 2008)

trying not to get robbed or shot would be #1 on me list


----------



## 1927 (May 24, 2008)

scalyboy said:


> Eisenberg's - old time diner next to the Flatiron Building. Irascible old guy serving, he was like Walter Matthau!
> Good snacks.
> 
> Also Katz's Deli, more touristy but still worth a trip I'd say. Fantastic pastrami if you like it.



If you walk down Houston to Katz's there are two other not to be missed NY experiences within yards.

Russ and Daughters is the nost incredible deli you will ever visit in your life,http://www.russanddaughters.com/ and I always visit Yonah Schimmel Knish bakery a lovely cheap snack on a cold NY morning.


----------



## mhendo (May 26, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> trying not to get robbed or shot would be #1 on me list


You're kidding, right?

New York is the safest large city in the United States. While there's always the possibility of running into trouble in such a large city, the rate of violent crime in New York is, considering the city's population, extremely low. This is particularly true of Manhattan, which is so gentrified and sanitized that you can walk just about anywhere, at just about any time of night or day. I've spent three to four weeks a year in New York for the past four or five years, and i have never once felt unsafe there.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> trying not to get robbed or shot would be #1 on me list


Sounds like you haven't been to NYC for a very long time. It's a remarkably safe city.


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2008)

editor said:


> Sounds like you haven't been to NYC for a very long time. It's a remarkably safe city.



I was there for the first time a few weeks ago and found it much more friendly than London.


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> I went 20 years ago so it might as well be!  There will be 4 of us and i'm the only one thats been so will be doing the obvious tick box things (empire state etc) with the others.



Go up the Empire State late at night, theres no queues and the view is just amazing.

The Rockefeller Centre has got a great viewing platform as well.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (May 27, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I was there for the first time a few weeks ago and found it much more friendly than London.


A million times more friendly. 

And apart from some nice bits round the middle and Kensington and Knightsbridge, London's a fucking shithole.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Go up the Empire State late at night, theres no queues and the view is just amazing.



Seconded. It's a must. Truly breathtaking view - one of those rare touristy things that is definately not an anti climax.
But I would advise (in December), going up around 3pm, then you get the transformation from day to night over a couple of hours, which is beautiful.


----------



## jugularvein (Jun 2, 2008)

Kenny Vermouth said:


> A million times more friendly.
> 
> And apart from some nice bits round the middle and Kensington and Knightsbridge


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 3, 2008)

Take the bus to Haarlem and come back on the A train 

"its the quickest way....."


----------



## D (Jun 4, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> trying not to get robbed or shot would be #1 on me list



Dude - are you in Detroit? I can't believe someone from *Detroit* would be that much of a ditz re NYC.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 16, 2008)

If you like sports you could try to go to an NFL game, although both the Giants and the Jets play over in New Jersey. However, you could combine that with a Sopranos tour which takes you to such famous joints as Satriales and the Bada Bing club! (I saw this in a travel guide when I was over there recently and really wanted to go, but Mrs F wasn't having any of it!). Although you'll be out of season, you could take a subway train to have a look at the new Yankees baseball stadium up in Queens.

If you want to watch an English Premier Lg game while you're there, there are plenty of bars to choose from but I'd recommend Slainte down the Bowery. Nice long bar, lotsa screens, volume up.

Fancy doing some shopping? Well don't bother going to Macy's - a very disappointing experience, like a physical extension of the home shopping channel.


----------

